# Pancake mixes and toxins?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I just got some pancake mix on sale. I was looking to see if I could find the expiry date code or how to decypher the codes on the box to find out the expiry date when I found this info on pancakes and mold. 

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/pancake.asp

I know one should rotate thier home inventory often but damn. Probably going to return the boxes I got if I find out they expired.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It says there's no danger unless it's sitting open, it has to be exposed to the spores for them to take hold.
I get yummy 5 grain pancake mix at the bulk store...guess I should start rotating more carefully when I get it home...or maybe keep it in the freezer...



AquaNeko said:


> So I just got some pancake mix on sale. I was looking to see if I could find the expiry date code or how to decypher the codes on the box to find out the expiry date when I found this info on pancakes and mold.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/pancake.asp
> 
> I know one should rotate thier home inventory often but damn. Probably going to return the boxes I got if I find out they expired.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

carmenh said:


> It says there's no danger unless it's sitting open, it has to be exposed to the spores for them to take hold.
> I get yummy 5 grain pancake mix at the bulk store...guess I should start rotating more carefully when I get it home...or maybe keep it in the freezer...


I like the 5 grain too, but it is sitting open in the store, with numerous people breathing on it. With all the concerns we now have with food, you have to wonder how people survived 200 years ago. Mind you, their food wasn't full of chemicals, hormones and drugs.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I was raised in third world countries. I was a tomboy and liked playing in the mud and catching guppies and crayfish in the storm sewers. My mother was (is) a free spirit who had better things to do than scrub the house. We ate what the locals ate. With our bare dirty hands  I now have a cast iron stomach and rarely get sick. My hubby was raised in Canada. His mom was a neat freak. Bleach was her best friend and getting dirty was frowned upon. All meals were home cooked...very very cooked. He looks sideways at a sneezing person or eats something slightly unusual and he's sick for a week.
Bring it on, germs 



BillD said:


> I like the 5 grain too, but it is sitting open in the store, with numerous people breathing on it. With all the concerns we now have with food, you have to wonder how people survived 200 years ago. Mind you, their food wasn't full of chemicals, hormones and drugs.


----------

